# Language stuck on French...Help!



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have coded my 2016 435xi GC (F36) with the NBT_EVO HU to LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_UK as master and LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_US to nicht_aktiv. 

This works fine...however, the other two List options...French & Spanish...when chosen in the iDrive options lock the language to that option and it cannot be returned to ENGLISH_UK. It is now stuck on FRENCH.

Has anyone found a coding solution to this problem?

I suspect I can return to ENGLISH_UK by coding back to the default ENGLISH_US and then recoding for ENGLISH_UK...but it would be nice to find a solution if anyone has experience or a suggestion?


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

What iknow that to option on the cofing list cannot be the same 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dlovan778 said:


> What iknow that to option on the cofing list cannot be the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Not sure I understand your point: are you saying that the "List" options should not be the same as the master setting? The master setting appears at the top of the list and below are the two "list" options...Spanish & French. Or do you mean that the "Master" setting should not be a "List" entry as well?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I am not sure if this is related or not, but I was looking at the language settings earlier.

I noticed that I have Language_1 = english_us, LANGUAGE_2 = franzoesisch, and LANGUAGE_3 = spanisch.
LANGUAGE_MASTER = english_us. 
LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_UK = master and LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_US = nicht_aktiv. I noticed options are nicht_aktiv, master, and list. I was curious if you played with list at all as I was going to check it out later.

However, in my lists of available languages, I have Language_UK, French, Spanish.


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

That's what you should do

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I am not sure if this is related or not, but I was looking at the language settings earlier.
> 
> I noticed that I have Language_1 = english_us, LANGUAGE_2 = franzoesisch, and LANGUAGE_3 = spanisch.
> LANGUAGE_MASTER = english_us.
> ...


My CAFD file does not show "Language_1", etc. I did not alter any list settings, simply changed ENGLISH_UK to master and ENGLISH_US to nicht_aktiv.

Attached is my E-sys screen.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dlovan778 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Ahh...see my post above for my E-sys screen...different.


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

It should be in this menu 
the 3000 Hmi,96

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dlovan778 said:


> It should be in this menu
> the 3000 Hmi,96
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


There are no "Language" parameters in that menu on my unit.


----------



## Dlovan778 (Jun 15, 2015)

Idk but I think that's not possible 
It must have them

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dlovan778 said:


> Idk but I think that's not possible
> It must have them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I have searched for "language" in both HU_NBT_EVO and KOMBI and those settings you referred to do not appear?


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well...Plan B...I recoded the HU_NBT_EVO module using my original edited ncd files. Result: after turning the car off/on, no change, still in French.

I reverted to the original files with ENGLISH_US as master and the English came back.

I then recoded with my edited file to ENGLISH_UK as master and language went back to French...

So, I got rid of Spanish and French as list options so that only ENGLISH_UK as master is present...:thumbup::thumbup:

I sure would like to figure out how to have ENGLISH_UK as master and French as a list choice...but so far, no joy. I have not tried to see if ENGLISH_US as master will permit changing to French...can anyone confirm that this does work?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Not sure. You have the new Head Unit, so your menus are different.

The list I was referring to was on of the options besides master for Language.

The Language_X may have no effect. I am curious what would happen if Language_English_US was set to list rather than nicht_aktiv. 

I know country codes can only be changed so many times, but it is strange that a menu selection on idrive would lock in a language and not allow you to toggle back.

EDIT: I know I have changed the menu's to French, Spanish, and back to English on my 2013 F10 through idrive. However, I had not coded Language_English_UK at the time.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Not sure. You have the new Head Unit, so your menus are different.
> 
> The list I was referring to was on of the options besides master for Language.
> 
> ...


Hmm...below is a copy of my NCD_CAFD screen capture with the Language parameters. The settings shown are the ones I used to change to ENGLISH_UK. I sure hope that the iDrive does not lock in a language! I Have recovered the ENGLISH_UK...however when I started the car this evening, the KOMBI display for km remaining until recommended service was in French and the BMW Online choices were as well. All other menus were in English and the navigation voice was British.

I wonder if the system requires a few reboots to sort that out?

I could try reverting to ENGLISH_US as master and then testing the change to French in the iDrive Language menu...any other suggestions?


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

I may have figured out my problem...thank you for your screen shot Dlovan778:

I may need to change a parameter in KOMBI:

3008 PIA_Einheiten, 10--> SPRACHE--> change us to uk.

See my original KOMBI setting below:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Beowulf65 said:


> I may have figured out my problem...thank you for your screen shot Dlovan778:
> 
> I may need to change a parameter in KOMBI:
> 
> ...


I never messed with any the language settings in KOMBI.

I have SPRACHE_US_UK = ohne_uk = 00, SPRACHE = us (US) = 02;

Let us know if switching SPRACHE fixes things.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I am going to try the following:


```
HU_NBT: 3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_MASTER -> ENGLISH_UK 
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_1 -> ENGLISH_UK / WERTE 02
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_2 -> ENGLISH_US / WERTE 03
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_3 -> FRANSOESICH / WERTE 6
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_4 -> SPANISCH / WERTE 04
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_MASTER -> English_us 
        (Comment = This describes which language is the master language of the system)
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_UPDATE -->  nicht_aktiv 
        (Comment = controls whether new languages can be added later)
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_UK --> MASTER = 01
3000 HMI -> FUNKTIONEN -> LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_US --> nicht_aktiv (consider switch to list = 02)
KOMBI -> 3008 PIA_EINHEITEN -> FUNKTIONEN -> SPRACHE -> UK / WERTE 1
```


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Beowulf65 said:


> My CAFD file does not show "Language_1", etc. I did not alter any list settings, simply changed ENGLISH_UK to master and ENGLISH_US to nicht_aktiv.
> 
> Attached is my E-sys screen.


Then you're half done...You also have to change the language list, as mentioned in another post. I have uk as master and German, French, Italian and uk as the 4 languages and it works just fine (2015 F30).


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I am going to try the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


why would you want LANGUAGE_2 = us but LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_US = nicht aktiv??? From my experience you cannot have eng_us with eng_uk as the master. It's ignored (for good reason).


----------

